# Pacu eye disease



## www.amalia.ro (Sep 3, 2004)

I have a 4-year old pacu. I noticed some two weeks ago a white spot on his left eye. His eyes are pretty big and the spot was covering about a third of the surface. I treated the fish with a blue liquid from the market (in Romanian it is called _malachit_, I don't know its translation in English). The beast tollerated the maximum concentration of the blue liquid in his water and the white spot on his eye became translucid but kept aproximately the same size. Yesterday, however, I saw an identical white spot on his right eye (but much smaller), while the spot on his left eye remains translucid. I immediately added more of the blue liquid.

He hasn't lost his appetite, his sight, his ability/equilibrium to swim or has any visibile problems to breathe. I read two aquarium books, both of them containing chapters about fish diseases, but I didn't recognised any of the parasites and viruses as the white spot on my pacu. I am quite familiar with the _Ichthyophthirius multifilis_ because I had to deal with it a couple of times, but I don't think this is the cause. Anyone knows what coud it be and what is the cure for that ?

Thank you in advance!


----------

